# Billy the kid's lost his shine



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Shine is off Florida's Billy Donovan


> GAINESVILLE, Fla. — Billy Donovan lost his star player to a pro team ... in Greece, not the NBA.
> 
> He's lost recruits to the likes of Kentucky, Arizona and even Manhattan in the past four months.
> 
> ...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Well I remember some calling him in the best coach in America not too long ago, guess they'll be eating their words right about now. Cal's taking his shine, and the top recruits all seemed linked to Kentucky nowadays, Florida's in a tough spot.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

meh, I mean dude won back to back championships, the cupboard was emptied after that run. Sure it was disappointing not making the tourney the past 2 years, but that can happen when you lose you starting 5 and some more, as well as Assistant Coaches.

Sure he lost some recruits, who doesn't? Specially recruiting from UF which although its become a good basketball program, definitely does not have the tradition and history of the heavy hitters. 

People love to panic nowadays and there's no need to, at least not yet. (Sure could use some type of BIG inside tho.)


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't believe any objective observer ever believed he was a great coach.He's a good coach who has recruited a lot of good players.If he doesn't have a talent edge he's going to struggle,but if you took away Calipari's talent he'd be too sleazy to get a job in the big time.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I give Cal 5 years at Kentucky, if no title, they'll turn on him. He can bring in all the talent in the world but if they dont win he's gone!


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Not at all. Billy D made Florida basketball. Billy D is Florida basketball! 

He just has to start from scratch. His 3 lead assistants all got hired for *head* coaching jobs after the two title runs.... His top 6 rotation players all went pro or graduated in '07.... His best young talent, Spieghts, went pro the following year and Jai Lucas left because he didn't want to play behind Calathes. And now Calathes, i guess tired of losing and playing with no talent, decided it would be better for him to take his game elsewhere.... 

It's just been like the great depression. A rough stretch of tough breaks, from injuries to transfers to guys going pro, but he'll be back on top. If he can land some key recruits in the coming years we'll be back. We already have the top PG in '11, Austin Rivers, locked up so the future is looking up.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

It's just been a bad stretch for Florida basketball. Donovan is far from a bad coach. Bad coaches don't win back to back national championships, it just doesn't happen.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HB said:


> I give Cal 5 years at Kentucky, if no title, they'll turn on him. He can bring in all the talent in the world but if they dont win he's gone!


He will get one in the first year.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

^O Rly? Based on....


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

ya that's a big statement about a guy that's never even won a national championship


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Wow croco, I'm shocked that you would say that. It's possible but not likely. You never know. We are about to see a brand of basketball never before seen in the Bluegrass State. Anybody with any basketball knowledge knows that big things will happen for UK... they just don't want to admit it.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

^Someones ego has risen to massive proportions :laugh: 

Am I the only one who thinks that Kentucky squad might be one of those too good to be true type stories waiting to happen? I mean gotdamn they're stacked. 

And BB, as a Gator/PITT fan if we beat y'all ONE game, it will make my season, i wouldn't even care if we went 1-28. :laugh:


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

UK is going to have staying power in the top 10 for a long time, or until the NCAA hands down punishment on Calipari. The last two seasons at Memphis were the first two with truly elite recruits on the roster (Rose, Evans) and both were top 10 teams. Calipari and Worldwide Wes are always going to bring in elite prospects. UK is here to stay hate it or love it. 


That said i'm looking forward to a good Wildcat/Tar Heel matchup for once.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

HB said:


> ^O Rly? Based on....


Talent wins, you should know that.



BlueBaron said:


> Wow croco, I'm shocked that you would say that. It's possible but not likely. You never know. We are about to see a brand of basketball never before seen in the Bluegrass State. Anybody with any basketball knowledge knows that big things will happen for UK... they just don't want to admit it.


Shocked ? Come on Blue Baron, there is no reason to be low key about the goals for the year. Calipari didn't come to Kentucky to slowly get things rolling again, the roster is stacked and ready to win. Everyone knows that he is aiming for the highest and I'm sure as do the players. No screwing around when you recruit possibly the best guard and big man in the class.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Calipari came to Kentucky because the NCAA was about to chuck Memphis into the woodchipper


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Yes my ego has gotten out of hand. It's the first time in a long time I've been this excited about UK basketball. Big things, they are a comin'.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

BlueBaron said:


> Yes my ego has gotten out of hand. It's the first time in a long time I've been this excited about UK basketball. Big things, they are a comin'.


big things in terms of both wins and ncaa violations.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Oh come on now... don't rain on my parade. Hater. :lol:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Talent wins yes croco, but they arent even the most talented team in the country, and there's significantly more talent in college ball this year than last'. Besides speaking about ego, shouldnt I be the one guy on this board that can actually boast about being right lol.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

BlueBaron said:


> Oh come on now... don't rain on my parade. Hater. :lol:


hater? at umass and memphis he won a lot of games and there were "questionable" things going on. why would kentucky be any different?


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

rocketeer said:


> hater? at umass and memphis he won a lot of games and there were "questionable" things going on. why would kentucky be any different?


I don't know. Just because?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Unc and uk fans are idiots. Can I say that?


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Rather Unique said:


> meh, I mean dude won back to back championships, the cupboard was emptied after that run. .)



I see your point, but Kansas lost 6 NBA players after their run fo 2008 championship, and 1 and half later they are in the run again. the difference is Self Re-loaded, and Billy D just re-building


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

croco said:


> He will get one in the first year.[/QUOTE
> Johnny C first year? maybe 2nd year


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Don’t sleep on Kenny Boynton Jr. and the Gators*


> With the hiring of John Calipari as their new head coach and the arrival of a recruiting class that is already being labeled as one of the best ever, it seems as though the regular season is simply a formality for the Wildcats on their way to an SEC championship and possible national championship. Boynton isn’t so sure.
> 
> “To tell you the truth, I’ve thought about it and on paper they look good, but *I think we match up with them. I think we have a better team. It’s going to be a real good game when we play, but I don’t think they’re as good as everyone says they are*.”


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Pretty big words from Boynton, I guess we will see. If Florida can get Knight they will definitely be on the right track. I think it's another NIT/fringe NCAA season this year for the Gators.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

That's what I like to hear. 

I hope Boynton can be a leader, because that's one area where Calathes was questionable. He was a very good talent, but something was missing and the team really wasn't together. In terms of chemistry, the last two years have been really poor. 

UF can definitely be an explosive team next yr if Boynton & Walker can bring the goods. There's alot of question marks surrounding our bigs, but hopefully someone else can step up and help Tyus down low. Guys like Vargas/Macklin/Kadji/Murphy need to bring something this year and we can be competitive... If not, we may be headed back to the NIT... We dont have all the big names, but we definitely have some potential to be pretty good if things go right.

EDIT: People sleepin us again, just like they were in '06... We lost two All-Americans, David Lee & Anthony Roberson... Odds to win championship were a dismal 75/1, but Billy can do some amazing things . (So my advice, dont count him out yet ppl. :naughty


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

He could be right, but neither Donovan nor Calipari known how to truly build a team. Donovan got lucky once.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

HB said:


> He could be right, but neither Donovan nor Calipari known how to truly build a team. *Donovan got lucky once.*


You mean twice?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Same team, same group of players.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Donovan is a great recruiter and a decent coach. He's had plenty of talent the past two seasons, one of which at least should have been able to make the dance. You look at that '07-'08 team and despite being young, a team with Calathes, Speights, and Hodge was good enough to go. And last year they started 16-2 and 3-0 and 8-4 in the SEC and choked away a berth. They've screwed themselves lately with horrid non conference scheduling. There is certainly some pressure on him to get the Gators dancing again.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

HB said:


> Same team, same group of players.


:laugh:You dont get lucky twice.... Those were all his guys. He and his staff developed them, after thy just losing 2 McD's AA's the season prior... Gotta give him credit, he didn't just haul in 12 McD's All-Americans and convince them to stay for a couple yrs which seems to be Callipari's strategy.


----------

